# Suggestions for a post-primed setup



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello,

I have my favorite methods for decapping, case prep, and priming but I'm looking for a new press for powder measure, seating, and crimping. Do any of you have a suggestion or two for an efficient piece of equipment? Ideally I'd like a progressive press that I could feed my primed brass into and crank out a high volume of rounds. I'll be loading mostly 9mm and 45ACP on it. Looking forward to hearing back, thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I full-length-resize my rifle cases separately, before adding primer, powder, and bullet, and then a taper crimp. (I don't do that with pistol cases, though.)

Currently I tumble the rifle cases, and then I de-cap and re-size them on a cheap Lee press. (No, I don't expect the Lee press to last very long.)
The cases then go to my old Dillon progressive press for primer, powder, bullet, and taper-crimp.

Because my Dillon is old, I have to change-out the dies individually, one-by-one, in order to make the changeover.
But the dies' firmly-clamped lock rings do all of the setting for me. I just need to screw the dies in hand-tight.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

After more than 40 years of reloading my own personal choice would be a Dillon Precision Model 550B with PRESET TOOL HEADS. (I once had, 'my own methods' too; but I gave them up after I started progressive reloading.) Because of the need to switch between large and small primers, as well as large and small powder charges, you're still going to need to own two primer assemblies, and two powder charging bars. These assemblies take a little while to change over; but if you run lots of, at least, 500 rounds at a time the extra effort is worth it.

RL 550B: Dillon Reloading Machines

PS: I ran a pair of Dillon Precision XL650's for many years; and, truthfully, I found fully automatic reloading to require much more care and attention, as well as being easier to have a mistake occur while using. Me, personally? I'd much rather use a progressive press AT MY OWN SPEED, rather than at the speed the machine, itself, requires me to operate at.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want quantity just go progressive, if you set up a turret press for the last 3 steps you still deal with play. I just do batches at each step, but I don't shoot near as much as I used to. Reloading isn't a job any more, it's get away time for me.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input. All good suggestions. 

Yeah, I figure that once I wind up with a progressive I'll end up doing the entire process on it. I'm just now thinking of this upgrade, so I'll spend plenty of time talking to other reloaders and considering my choice.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I had to go earlier so let me clarify that post because it sounds odd.

I've been using a Rockcucker from the start, I throw in a die and run a batch through that die and seal them back up. I charge a block of cases, seat the bullet and then save or crimp them. It takes a while compared to a progressive but I could get into a groove and crank through a few of the stages pretty quickly. I take it you're hand priming by the sounds of it but I only load handguns. As such I don't get carried away with prep on the 9 and 45 you mentioned because you're going to lose some or they'll split, unless you're shooting bullseye you don't need to treat them like tack driver benchrest rifles.

The progressive will do everything from start to finish except provide a clean case and shoot it but there is a bit of slop in the machine, same as a turret press. For what we're talking about it's pretty much insignificant, basically your AOL may vary a few thou more than a solid O frame press.

So, if you want to pump out a lot in minimal time the progressive is it. I never understood the turrets because it takes longer to dink around running one round through as compared to batch loading on a singlestage. Instead of the 30 seconds to replace a die it takes 10 to spin the top, I'm not that lazy. There's lots of turrets out there though so talk to the guys that have them, it may be an option if reloading doesn't have serious time constraints.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know any progressive press, Dillon included, on which I would full-length-resize a bottleneck rifle case.

But you may only want to neck-resize, and that works fine.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad (Aug 23, 2013)

For the most part now I just neck resize. This is going to be mainly for handgun cartridges. I agree with you, rex regarding the single stage. While there are certain limitations that I could smooth out with a more expensive setup, I get into a groove reloading with a single stage and with a couple of loading trays I crank out a fair number of rounds. And yes, I do hand prime. My case prep isn't anything ridiculous: I deprime, then [sometimes, usually every other loading] clean the brass with a solution of Simple Green cleaner, dish soap, and warm water. Once in a great while I'll clean a primer pocket or two, and if need be I'll de-burr a case. I know I can be more time efficient by investing in some new equipment, but I really need to weigh the dollar figure with how much time I'll be able to spend with the little factory I put together.


----------

